# My proud little "King Ludwig"



## 117886 (11 mo ago)

Here he is. My little pride. He bears the colours of my home state flag of my beloved Bavaria. White and blue like our skies. He is my beauty. I had Ludwig for about 3 years now. Sadly enough his girl Sole' is quite sick right now. But he keeps himself busy with my other 3 birds in the aviary. He's full of energy. Love this guy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

A beautiful boy. Has he had an avian vet visit recently? Asking because if he really is a boy his cere is not right at all. I’d say he’s a girl without knowing what it looked like in the past.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful bird, I agree, the cere looks very pale, more like a female.


----------



## 117886 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> A beautiful boy. Has he had an avian vet visit recently? Asking because if he really is a boy his cere is not right at all. I’d say he’s a girl without knowing what it looked like in the past.


Oh, that is the camera and it was very bright sunny today. I live in SoCal. It is a bad photo. I admit. He is a male for sure. I try to make a better pic.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Augsburg1 said:


> Oh, that is the camera and it was very bright sunny today. I live in SoCal. It is a bad photo. I admit. He is a male for sure. I try to make a better pic.


What a handsome young man! 🙂


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Augsburg1 said:


> Oh, that is the camera and it was very bright sunny today. I live in SoCal. It is a bad photo. I admit. He is a male for sure. I try to make a better pic.


He is so regal looking, King, in his name suits him well.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I shall call him Weihenstephaner


----------



## 117886 (11 mo ago)

srirachaseahawk said:


> I shall call him Weihenstephaner


My favourite beer. LOL


Augsburg1 said:


> Oh, that is the camera and it was very bright sunny today. I live in SoCal. It is a bad photo. I admit. He is a male for sure. I try to make a better pic.


Well, I did take him out today and took a very good look at him. ( I was so focused on his mate lately because she is sick). And yes, his cere is brownish now. I was going to make an appointment tomorrow at an avian vet for his mate anyway and will take him along. And see what is going on. Thank you for pointing it out! I don't know how I could miss this.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Long live The.. er... The Queen? 😁


----------



## 117886 (11 mo ago)

vrabec said:


> Long live The.. er... The Queen? 😁


Well, I hope. Put the poor guy in a hospital cage. Just to make sure. I will take him to the vet this week as soon I will get an appointment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to hear you were able to get an appointment! Please let us know what the vet says after your visit!


----------



## 117886 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Good to hear you were able to get an appointment! Please let us know what the vet says after your visit!


Actually, I have to wait until tomorrow to call to make an appointment.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope you will be able to get an appointment right away. 
Please be sure to update us regarding handsome Ludwig’s condition after his appointment. 💜💜*


----------

